# Adding 12 Volt starter to 924024



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi, 
I'm adding a 12 volt starter to my vintage Ariens 924024 8 hp 32 inch snowblower
Anybody done it ?
I have the starter,button,solenoid sourced and can make the wiring,all I need help with is the stock Ariens tray and cover.
My year unit never had the optional choice of a 12 volt starter,I want to try one.
Anybody know if a Ariens 52422200 tray from a st1128 or 1336 will fit ?

Any other ideas, if I've missed anything is appreciated.
PS I know sticking with the 120 volt starter is better but I want to try a 12 volt for fun.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> Hi,
> I'm adding a 12 volt starter to my vintage Ariens 924024 8 hp 32 inch snowblower
> Anybody done it ?
> I have the starter,button,solenoid sourced and can make the wiring,all I need help with is the stock Ariens tray and cover.
> ...


1 am here in Massachusetts, just came in from the shop and saw your post. Tomorrow I will take pixx for you and some dimensions, I just removed a 12volt system on an 11/28 and installed a 110volt setup, refurbished the blower for a house warming gift for my newly wedded daughter. I know she or my new son in law will not maintain the battery, so I saved myself the headache of " It won't Start " . The battery tray is just bolted through the bucket on the right side by 4 1/4" bolts, and the solenoid mounts underneath the tray. Easy setup once you see it. 
I also have a local ariens contact for used parts, I'll check with him to see what he has, and how much he wants if he has something to sell.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Found this pixx of it on my phone. Know your machine has the older teardrop style bucket, but I'll see how it fits on that style as I have several project blowers with that style. The plate with the solenoid is sitting on top where battery sits.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Hi Shaw,

That's great,if your parts fit up against a 924024 32 inch bucket,throw them in a box,I'll take them all.
If you want to sell them.
I have not purchased anything yet,just making a list

Thanks for your help,
Ian


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Out of curiosity, what's the starter you plan on using?

I'm thinking of doing something similar to my ST1032.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

No reply yet from my buddy, but found thelse new parts reasonably priced. From the diagram it's parts # 72 through #82. The tray will fit your teardrop bucket perfect, I tested my tray on that style bucket. 
Hope that helps......

Ariens 924104 Parts List and Diagram - (000101) : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*ELaw*: More functional that just adding weight lifting plates to the auger bucket to stop it from riding up, eh? I still have my ST1032, so please post up your battery start mod pics.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

Thanks Shaw,
I was using another Ariens model number,and would have ordered the wrong battery tray .
Who knew Ariens had used 12 volt starters on at least 3 models 
I will order Monday,I appreciate the help.

Ian


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I'm planning to use a Tecumseh 36680

Thx


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks!

It's the starter itself I'm most interested in... I'm going to do my own thing re the battery. Basically I want to fabricate a mount and put an AGM or possibly even a lithium battery right on top of the bucket where a weight would normally mount. So the battery would function as a weight also. I'm sure in Ariens' stock location the battery weighs the front down a little, but I suspect not much as it's so close to the wheels.


----------



## Ian Ariens 924 (Dec 22, 2015)

I see what you mean about relocating to out front of the chute.
My model has an old tear drop shaped bucket so not sure that would make it easy to attack
On your bucket if the newer design,there is a nice flat area to mount the battery.

I'll try this,battery tray will take til 15th to get here,I'll keep you up to date.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

One thing to consider is the charging system on the Tecumseh engine if you want the engine to keep the battery charged while running. If not and you plan to use a plug-in battery maintainer when the snowblower is not in use then you don't have to worry about it.

I am doing the same thing to my MTD snowblower. But in my case, I sourced the proper stator that puts out DC and is used in their riding mower engines to keep the battery charged while in use. That way I don't have to worry about an outboard regulator and my overall parts cost was kept lower (especially since flywheels and stators are getting scarcer and people are crazy with what they are charging for them). Nice thing about this stator is that I measured it putting out almost 18v at full throttle and no less than 11.2v with the engine at idle.

Because of that I am going with a 7aH battery instead of a larger one. Since after the snowblower starts, even with using the electronic chute control, the headlight and the grip heaters, I am expecting my setup to still have enough to charge the battery as well. I am also installing a charging port so I can plug in a battery maintainer when the snowblower is not in use as well. But if we get a heavy snow winter, I won't have to worry about the battery dying in any case.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

ELaw said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's the starter itself I'm most interested in... I'm going to do my own thing re the battery. Basically I want to fabricate a mount and put an AGM or possibly even a lithium battery right on top of the bucket where a weight would normally mount. So the battery would function as a weight also. I'm sure in Ariens' stock location the battery weighs the front down a little, but I suspect not much as it's so close to the wheels.



I wonder if putting a full size battery on the top center of the bucket will become a snow catcher. In theory the snow should be thrown over this point, interesting to see how it works out. 
I always test my ideas before fabricating stuff up. I would tape a same size cardboard box in that location and use the blower once or twice to see what really happens. 

ELaw... 
If the test box proves this location is a good place to mount a battery tray...
You could easily buy a plastic or metal tray made for an automobile and adapt it to the bucket. 
Your not too far from my location, we can fabricate / weld up whatever brackets you need at my shop, sandblast & paint to look factory. Just let me know if you need help with your project.


----------



## ELaw (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey thanks!

One aspect of my "brilliant" plan is that I'm going to use a sealed AGM battery which doesn't have to be mounted upright. So it'll basically lie on its side on the sloped part of the top of the bucket... I'll probably have the terminals at the bottom.

I also thought about the snow-catching thing but I don't really see it being a problem. This machine has a very tall chute so unless it's dealing with slush or something, the snow will be going well above the battery.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Ian Ariens 924 said:


> I see what you mean about relocating to out front of the chute.
> My model has an old tear drop shaped bucket so not sure that would make it easy to attack
> On your bucket if the newer design,there is a nice flat area to mount the battery.
> 
> I'll try this,battery tray will take til 15th to get here,I'll keep you up to date.


One thing, there is two battery trays available for Ariens blowers. One is for the teardrop bucket like in your avatar, it has a flat mounting flange. It is Ariens 52422200 and costs like $34.

The other one is Ariens 02403159 is like $9. That one is for mounting on the all-curved back Ariens buckets. The mounting flanges are ears instead of a completely straight long bent flange on the other one.

I ended up getting my wiring done and tested out my smaller 7aH battery. It started OK, but restarts when hot just didn't have the oomph a little larger battery like a 18aH U1 has, so I ended up ordering the 02403159 part myself. I also grabbed the cover and bolts. I have to see how soon it shows up before I go ahead and see how close the curve is on my Troy-Bilt bucket compared to the Ariens. I am thinking I might be able to get away with just some grinding to get it mounted where it looks like it belongs there. If not I can always weld some material in the mid-section and grind it to match.

Too bad I already mounted my solenoid behind the back of the housing at the bottom. There was two untapped holes that were perfect once I tapped them for 1/4-20 screws Makes me wonder if they just didn't plan to bolt a battery in back at the bottom with an extended frame mount or somesuch. Or even by mounting the battery between the handlebars... But that would put the weight behind the wheels, not in front where you want it. So, for me, the Ariens battery mount is my best bet.


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

Well, I got my parts in. I must say, I don't know how before I ordered, but I got the part numbers backwards.

The 52422200 part that costs $34 is the curved mounting bracket. The part number 02403159 that I received is the one with the straight mounting flange and costs $9.

So, now I have a conundrum... Do I build some curved standoffs to mount the straight-flanged bracket to my curved bucket, or do I spend another $34 on the curved bracket and hope it matches the curve of my bucket? 

If it doesn't match the curve (ie, say it is more curved than the bucket, which is more likely than it being too shallow), then I have the issue of trying to bend the mounting flanges to match and the curved cutout won't match anyway...

I could always cut the middle of the straight mounting flanges out, tweak the remaining "ears" to match the curvature of my bucket, then grind the middle areas to match the curvature as well... Which is probably my "best case" option...

And here I was hoping to be able to bolt something on without modifying it...


----------



## DennisP (Jan 10, 2016)

That was simpler than I thought... Turns out the upper bolt holes are fine and instead of modifying the battery tray, I am just going to build some v-brackets that are basically a bent piece of metal with a gusset welded to the side of it. That will allow me to to make everything a bolt on and offer enough strength to support the battery. They also won't look bad if I build them to match the side profile of the battery tray itself. Once they are all painted the same red it won't look out of place.

I considered even putting a brace between the side of the impeller housing and the bracket, but I think 4 bolts and the brackets mentioned should be enough to support the battery long-term.


----------



## Vermont007 (Mar 29, 2015)

Did you have to change the Flywheel; or did all of those engines come equipped with a starter ring gear ?


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Hey Dennis, hope I didn't give bogus information to you earlier...
I went back to the link I gave you and for some reason it brought me to a different schematic than what my machine is. 
Even the ariens factory manual shows different than my machine with factory tag !! They must of changed bucket styles during the production run or somebody swapped the bucket. 
Took a few pixx to show you several mountings on different bucketstyles. Guess it's a mute point if your tray is not curved. 
If you make cardboard templates of needed adapter brackets and send them to me ill fabricate'em and ship to you.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

Here are pixx. My factory ariens tag shows a different bucket than what is on the machine if you look it up. My bucket is the last pixx in the set, but if you look up my machine from online sites and even ariens site it shows the older bucket in third pixx. 
Weird !!


In the third pixx I also used the straight side of tray to show it will fit on that style bucket, bit I remember you were using a teardrop style.


----------

